# neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher



## Ser1 (18. April 2012)

*neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Hi Leute. 
Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen da ich aber nur  Grundkenntnisse in sachen Hardware besitze und ich meinen aktuellen PC  auch nur mit Hilfe eines Freundes zusammengschustert habe möchte ich nun  den Schritt wagen und es selbst in die Hand nehmen (das hat nichts  damit zu tun das mein Kumpel momentan keine Zeit hat .

Ich habe mich daher durch einige der letzten PCGHs durcharbeitet  und  vor allem mit Hilfe der Einkaufsführer im Heft folgende Komponenten  Zusammengetragen.

*Budget*: so weit wie möglich unter 2000€^^ aber das ist das Maximum
*Mainboard:*Asus X79 Extreme4
*CPU:*i7-3820
*CPU-Kühler:* noch keinen, Gut und Günstig am besten  oder eben ne boxed CPU
*Gafikkarte:*GTX 680
*RAM:*2x4GB DDR3 1333
*HDD:*Samsung Ecogreen F42TB
*NT:* Be quiet Straight Power E9 580W
Das alles kommt in mein *CoolerMaster HAF 932 Big Tower Gehäuse*.​Ich wollte ein zukunftsicheres System daher habe ich mich für den 2011er  Sockel entschieden. Eigentlich wollte ich ja den i7-3930 nehmen aber  ich dachte ich warte auf den "Sandy Bridge EP".
Dieser PC wird zu 80% zum Spielen verwendet also Gaming PC  und da ich  gerne Spiele wie z.b aktuell BF3 gerne auf höchsten Einstellungen  flüssig spielen möchte und mein aktuelles System (Sockel 775 Board mit einem Q9400) nicht mehr  vielversprechende Aufrüstmöglichkeiten bietet habe ich mich entschieden  alles neu aufzusetzen und vielleicht wenn es sich lohnt damit schon in  Richtung PCIe 3.0 und USB 3.0 zu gehen.



Was haltet ihr davon?
Sind AMD CPUs wirklich so weit hinter den Intels?
Auf was muss ich gerade beim Mainboard achten?
Reicht das Netzteil?
Ihr dürft mir hier gerne ein komplett anderes System empfehlen...
Oder soll ich einige der Komponenten besorgen die im neuen PCGH Ultimate PC GTX 680 Edition stecken? (anders MB z.B)
 _ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen...es ist schon spät für mich, die Nacht ist früh vorbei morgen_



*Wichtig ist* es ist leistungsfähig für Spiele ala BF3, Crysis 3 und Demnächst ja noch Generals 2 um einige zu nennen die ich gerne spielen würde.
Preis/Leistung möglichst Optimal gewählt...wenns sich lohnt darfs etwas mehr kosten.
Die Komponenten müssen logischerweise zusammenpassen und sich nicht gegenseitig ausbremsen.

Zusammebauen kann ich das alles aber obs das Richtige ist... daher vertraue ich auf eure Hilfe 

MfG
Ser1     :0)

PS:heute werde ich nicht mehr antworten aber morgen sofort wenn ich durch die Haustür komme  
Danke schonmal...n8!



was weis ich ich willen anständigen Gaming PC den ich auch später noch mal aufrüsten kann!


----------



## st.eagle (18. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

bessere p/l hat 1155 system: z77-board (board nach ausstattung, die benötigt wird, wählen) und sandy/IVY proz
wenn du übertakten willst, mußt du ein proz mit* k* nehmen (amd kannst du vergessen)
cpu-kühler: macho, silver arrow oder noctua (aber teurer)
hdd: samsung spinpoint f3
nt ist ok, aber überdimensioniert, das 480W reicht auch!

es würde dann so aussehen: PreLei_OC | Geizhals.at Deutschland

zzgl. dein gehäuse 100-140€. macht zusammen 1400€.
wenn du einen blue ray brenner haben willst +60€


----------



## dgcss (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Eagles auflistung ist absolut Top. Sokel 2011 ist einfach nur ein überteuerter 1155. Dazu ist ein 3770k (1155) schneller wie ein 3820 (2011).

Würde an deiner stelle Eagles auflistung nehmen und folgendes abändern:
CPU 3770k (Schnellste CPU)
2x 2x4 GB Ram (Wer weiss wann 16 GB standart sind)

Zu dem Netzeil kann ich nur sagen das man nicht zu Viel Watt haben kann !!!! NUR ZU WENIG !!! . Wenn du dir die option SLI / CF offen halten willst liegst du mit dem 580 absolut gut. (Ein 480 Reicht allerdings bei 1 GraKa)

Zu Graka kann ich dir meine empfehlen (Bitte auf TGT achten). Dir Karte kostet wohl knapp 600€ aber durch den Boost der TGT erreichst du mal ebend kurz 10.000 Benchmarkpunkte.
Hab mein System nicht Übertaktet und komme mit der Karte dennoch auf Rang 49 unserer Benchmarkliste


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Die GTX680 Phantom ist ein ziemlicher Murks geworden, kaum besser/leiser/kühler als das Referenzdesign. Also keinesfalls einen Aufpreis von ~50€ wert.



dgcss schrieb:


> Hab mein System nicht Übertaktet und komme mit der Karte dennoch auf Rang 49 unserer Benchmarkliste



Platz 49? 

Platz 12 von 159 in der Single-GPU Rangliste klingt besser finde ich : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html


----------



## dgcss (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

 ja hatte den Rank aus der Overall Liste (inkl Multi-GPU)
In Single GPU bin ich auf Platz 12  Richtig.

Naja sobald der 3770k raus ist werd ich mal meinen CPU zum Brennen bringen bis er flöten geht.. mal sehen was dann OC raus kommt


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

3dmark11 ist aber eher GPU-lastig, da bringt es mehr, die Graka zu übertakten. 

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du ja hier mal mitmachen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html Ein Ergebnis der GTX680 könnten wir da gut brauchen


----------



## st.eagle (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Softy schrieb:


> Die GTX680 Phantom ist ein ziemlicher Murks geworden, kaum besser/leiser/kühler als das Referenzdesign. Also keinesfalls einen Aufpreis von ~50€ wert.





 

hier nach scheint sie aber ganz gut zu sein: Test: Gainward Geforce GTX 680 Phantom - Besser als die Nvidia-Vorlage?


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Wieso? Weder die Temperaturen noch die Lautstärke (3,3 sone vs. 3,5 sone unter Last) unterscheiden sich großartig vom Referenzdesign. Da hätte ich deutlich mehr erwartet, die Karte produziert ja nun wirklich nicht viel Abwärme.

Damit ist die Karte lauter als die GTX580 Phantom, die deutlich mehr Strom und somit Abwärme produziert. Und das mit dem manuellen Reduzieren der Lüfterdrehzahl (was mit Garantieverlust einhergeht), ist für mich bei einer Karte über 500€ kein Argument und völlig indiskutabel.


----------



## dgcss (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

@Softy hast in 10 min dein Vergleich. Bins am DL.



> 3dmark11 ist aber eher GPU-lastig, da bringt es mehr, die Graka zu übertakten


Ja aber bei mir ist der Physics Wert absolut ..... Dieser geht ja nunmal vom CPU etc aus und nicht von der Graka.

BTT: Was softy sagt ist richtig. Du hast die Wertetabelle aber nicht die der Temps und db/sone Werte angesehen. Auch die Mehrleistung ist nicht sooo Gravierend


----------



## st.eagle (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

sorry jungs, mein fehler!!! habe bei der performance-tabelle das referenzdesign (an 3er stelle) mit der phantom (@1150+/3600MHz) an der ersten stelle verglichen! das ist aber die *OC*, und nicht die (@1084+/3150MHz), von der der test handelt!!! 
welches 680 custom wäre denn empfehlenswert? vllt wäre es auch was für mich?


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

So richtig überzeugt hat mich noch kein Custom Design, diese hier scheinen OK zu sein:

MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5 --> MSI GeForce GTX 680 TwinFrozr III OC review

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5 --> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC edition review

Vielleicht wird die Asus DC-II ja die beste GTX680?


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

*Danke für die Antworten!!*

habe mir jetzt u.A mit eurer Hilfe eine zweite Liste erstellt und habe noch ein par Fragen.

*Mainboard:*  ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3- 12800U DDR3) /// 118,-
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) /// 324,-
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) /// 49,94,-
*Gafikkarte:* GTX 680 *XYZ*  /// 500-600,-  siehe weiter unten!
*RAM:* GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)   <- 2x4GB /// 36,88,-
*HDD:*  Siehe unten!!!
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.3 (E9-500W/BN192) /// 72,07,-
*Gehäuse:*  Besitze ich schon !!!  (CoolerMaster HAF 932 )  0,-  ^^

*Preis ca. :* 1110 € -1210 €




*Zur Festplatte:* Mir ist eingefallen das ich die Festplatte die "Eagle" hier empfohlen hatte (Samsung Spinpoint HD103SJ) bereits in meinem aktuellen Rechner verbaut ist und ich diese daher ausbauen kann da mir dann an diesem PC ja meine alte 250GB Platte reichen wird. Eine Ausgabe weniger^^  SSD möchte ich erstmal nicht einbauen. Ich müll meinen Rechner nicht zu und mein Win7 hab ich etwas optimiert was z.B unnötige Dienste etc angeht. Auserdem wird ab und an mal Formatiert wenns nötig ist.


*zur GTX680:* Evga,Gainward,MSI...??  ne GTX 680 ist und  bleibt doch ne GTX680 oder? Verstehe ich das richtig, sind das nur unterschiedliche Designs die u.A  ne andere Kühlung und  eventuell auch ne andere Laustärke mit sich bringen?


*zur CPU:* Wieso nicht den i7-2700K, ich gebe zu ich orientiere mich am Einkaufsführer in der neuen PCGH daher die Frage, ich komm mit ner ganzen Ladung Vertrauen hier her also will ich mich hier an nichts festketten  Auserdem kann mir einer kurz und knapp erklären was der Unterschied zwischen i3,i5 und i7 CPUs ist. Ich werd dauern vollgeblabbert "Auf jedenfall nen i7".


*zum RAM:* Sind besondere Spezifikation von Vorteil und woher wisst ihr welchen Takt und Latenz ihr braucht oder gut sind...ich möchte nochmal erwähnen das ich wenig Erfahrung mit den ganzen Details habe. Auserdem wie soll ich denn jetzt Kombinieren? 





dgcss schrieb:


> 2x 2x4 GB Ram


 also 4x4GB für 16GB? ich dachte eher an 2x4GB! ??


*zum Netzteil:* Muss ich nicht noch auf Dinge achten damit ich unter Anderem weis ob ich es einabeuen und alles was ich brauche verbinden kann, usw.?^^ Sorry wenn das die dämlichste Frage sein sollte -.-


Ich werde mir dann die Komponenten für die ich mich letzten Endes entscheide innerhalb 3 Monaten zusammen kaufen. Wenn ihr was wisst was in diesem Zeitraum noch auf den Markt kommt was sich lohnen würde statt dem ausgesuchten Teilen zu verwenden, nur her damit    Aber wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben...Die Technik rennt mit jedem Monat der vergeht weiter^^





Mit freundlich Grüßen
Ser1


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Zur Graka: Ja, die unterscheiden sich "nur" in Temperatur und Lautstärke. Außerdem ist OC-Potential mit einer guten Kühlerkonstruktion besser.

Zur CPU: Würde ich den i5-2500K oder i5-3570K nehmen, die reichen völlig aus für die nächsten paar Jahre. Der i3 hat nur 2 Kerne (und dank SMT 2 virtuelle Kerne). Der i5 hat 4 Kerne, und der i7 hat 4 physische + 4 virtuelle Kerne. Kaum ein Spiel profitiert aber von den virtuellen Kernen des i7. Hier gibt es eine Performanceübersicht: Test

Zum RAM: 1333MHz und CL9 reicht völlig aus, RAM mit 1600MHz ist nur 1-3% schneller, also gerade mal messbar, keinesfalls spürbar. Achten solltest Du eher auf die RAM Spannung (max. 1,5 Volt) und dass der RAM keine Heatspreader hat, sonst passt er u.U. nicht unter den CPU-Kühler. Diesen hier kannst Du nehmen: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Die Frage zum Netzteil verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Ser1 schrieb:


> zum Netzteil:[/B] Muss ich nicht noch auf Dinge achten damit ich unter Anderem weis ob ich es einabeuen und alles was ich brauche verbinden kann, usw.?^^ Sorry wenn das die dämlichste Frage sein sollte -.-


 
Beim Netzteil sind alle Stromkabel bei die du brauchst.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Ich würde ja die Variante mit modularem Kabelmanagment nehmen: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland Dann fliegen nur die Kabel im Gehäuse rum, die Du auch tatsächlich benötigst


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde ja die Variante mit modularem Kabelmanagment nehmen: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland Dann fliegen nur die Kabel im Gehäuse rum, die Du auch tatsächlich benötigst


 
Da kann es aber dann sein dass irgendwann nicht mehr alle Kabel da sind die gebraucht werden.


----------



## st.eagle (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

wenn du videos und bilder renderst oder bearbeitest, dann kannst du den i7 nehmen.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Kleinere Videos rendere ich schon ^^..aber das macht mein aktueller  Q9400 auch locker..da mach ich mir keine Sorgen...glaube nicht das ich was überaus aufwendig fabrizieren werde^^

Um Kabelmanagement mach ich mir gerade nicht alzu viel sorgen...mein  Gehäuse ist groß genug und hat auch Kabelmanagement^^ und ich bin  sozusagen gelernter Kabelverleger XD
Vergesst das mit dem Netzteil..trotzdem danke
Also fass ich zusammen 

*Mainboard* wäre geklärt
*CPU Kühler* wäre geklärt, wenn keiner nen anderen empfehlen will^^
*HDD* sowie* NT* geklärt

RAM würde ich jetzt die von "Softy" vorgeschlagenen Corsair Vengeance nehmen

also..was haben wir 

*Mainboard:*  ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ///// ab 118,-
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ///// ab 182,30,-
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Silver Arrow  ///// ab 49,94,-
*Gafikkarte:* GTX 680 *XYZ*  ///// 500-600,-  siehe weiter unten!
*RAM:*  Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 ///// ab 40,96,-
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.3 (E9-500W/BN192) ///// ab 72,07,-
*HDD:* Vorhanden!
*Gehäuse:*  Vorhanden!

Da liege ich momentan bei ca 960€ -1060€ je nachdem welche GTX680 ich wähle.

Übertakten wollte ich nach Bedarf schon..aber ich bin keiner der da bis ans Limit gehen will oder es iwie ausreizen muss.

So gibt eigentlich ne Alternative fürs Referenzdesign bei der GTX680 was Preis/Leistung angeht?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Höchstens die beiden.
MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-016R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die sind aber beide nicht lieferbar. Du wirst also wohl Referenz nehmen müssen.

Ich würde aber trotzdem schauen ob du nicht den i5 3570k bekommen kannst.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Threshold schrieb:


> Höchstens die beiden.
> MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-016R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Die sind aber beide nicht lieferbar. Du wirst also wohl Referenz nehmen müssen.
> ...



oho..mich hat gerade etwas verwirrt
GTX 680, *4GB* GDDR5...  Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 680, Speichergröße: ab 4GB | Geizhals Deutschland

Also die CPU nehm ich gerne wenn du mir sagst warum, was macht sie  besser da sie ja auch immerhin wieder nen Schung mehr kostet als der  2500er.
Wie gesagt wenn hier alle sagen der ist definitiv besser...ich klammer mich nirgends fest.^^


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Die 4GB RAM brauchst du nicht. Kauf die. 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland
Die ist aber auch nicht lieferbar.

Der i5 3570k ist halt die neue Generation. Aber natürlich kannst du auch noch den 2500k nehmen. Der ist deswegen nicht schlechter.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Genaues weiß man noch nicht zum i5-3570K. Denn die NDA fällt erst in ein paar Tagen, dann gibt es 1 Million Reviews, und dann kannst Du Dich entscheiden.

So viel schneller wird Ivy aber nicht. Eher im messbaren Bereich, nicht spürbar.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Also die Palit GeForce GTX 680 JetStream sieht zumindest mit ihren 3 Lüftern ziemlich *kühl* aus. Auch wenn sie eben 4GB hat, viel teurer ist sie nicht. Aber die die du vorgeschlagen hats macht auch nen kühlen Eindruck^^

Aber mal anders gefragt...man muss doch nen Grund haben wenn man 4GB in die Karte steckt.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Die Jetstream ist etwas kühler, aber sogar minimal lauter als das Referenzdesign: Palit Geforce GTX 680 Jetstream Test: Die neue High-End-Referenz?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Ser1 schrieb:


> Also die
> Aber mal anders gefragt...man muss doch nen Grund haben wenn man 4GB in die Karte steckt.


 
Ja es geht um dicke Eier.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

^^

Ich denke ich werde beim i5 2500k bleiben und schaun was ende des Jahres die Ivy Bridge DT Modelle bringen.
Die GTX werd ich ganz zum schluss kaufen um zu schaun ob nicht das eine oder andere Design noch kommt etc.

soweit erstmal
_*Danke euch ! ! ! !*_


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Ser1 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde beim i5 2500k bleiben und schaun was ende des Jahres die Ivy Bridge DT Modelle bringen.


 
Wenn du jetzt den 2500k nimmst kannst du Ivy abschenken.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

heist?


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Wenn Du Sandy kaufst, lohnt es sich keinesfalls, auf Ivy zu wechseln. Der Leistungsunterschied ist viel zu gering.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

So sieht es aus.
Hast du Sandy reicht der für 5 Jahre oder sowas.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Ich sag ja nicht das ich definitiv dann wechsle...wenn der der Unterschied so gering ist und andere CPUs sich auch nicht wirklich lohnen wird nichts getauscht...

Also was meint ihr...ist der 2500 keine Empfehlung wert?   

Mir wurden jetzt folgende CPUs empfohlen: i7-3770k (324€) , i5-2500K (190€) , i5-3570K (210€)

gerade beim 3770er bin ich skeptisch wegen 300€ allerdings wenn sich das lohnt dann den i7! Wenn der Unterschied bei denen nur gering ist nehme ich den günstigeren ist doch klar.
Wenn die kommenden IVY modelle zumindest dieses jahr kaum schneller werden macht das auch nichts im Gegenteil....muss ich nicht gleich wieder Foren mit Fragen udrchlöchern^^
Hab nichts gegen ne CPU die ich  das eine oder andere Jahr länger zum zocken nutzen kann.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Wenn Du jetzt einen i5-2500K nimmst, reicht der für die nächsten paar Jahre völlig aus. Mehr würde ich für einen reinen Gaming Rechner nicht in die CPU investieren.


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

also ist die garnicht so verkehrt :-
gut dann belassen wir es, zumindest von meiner Seite, erstmal dabei.
Ich schau morgen ob mir noch was einfällt etc und dann könnte das Thema ja fast dem Ende zugehen.

aber jetzt erstmal gn8 das wars erstmal für mich  

Danke euch!           N8


----------



## Ser1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

So jetzt gibt es nur noch die Sache mit der Grafikkarte...    

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 -  EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2680) | Geizhals Deutschland 
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2682) | Geizhals Deutschland *
*MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr - http://geizhals.at/de/758362
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC - http://geizhals.at/de/763135

Was haltet ihr davon?
Stimmt das dass EVGA lange Garantien und nen guten Support hat? 
Oder doch lieber Asus, MSI Zotac, etc ???


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

EVGA gewährt auf manche Modelle bis zu 10 Jahren Garantie, wenn Du die Grafikkarte registrieren lässt. 

Zotac gibt afaik 5 Jahre (Registrierung notwendig), Asus 3 Jahre (ohne Registrierung), die anderen Hersteller 2 Jahre.

EVGA duldet außerdem als einziger Hersteller Übertakten und ist kulant, wenn der Kühler gewechselt wird. 

Bei anderen Herstellern ist die Garantie Essig, wenn Du übertaktest, oder auch nur an der Lüftersteuerung rumspielst.


----------



## Ser1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

ok..danke dir.
Lohnt sich bei EVGA die Superclocked variante?


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Nein, die normale reicht aus. Die minimale werksseitige Übertaktung merkt man nie im Leben, das sind im fps-kritischen Bereich nicht mal 1 fps Unterschied. Außerdem kannst du den Takt kinderleicht selbst erhöhen, z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Ser1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

ok...danke dir.

So das Thema wär dann soweit durch, aber geclost hätte ich das lieber noch nicht. Wenn ich vielleicht bei etwas noch Fragen oder Probleme hab muss ich keinen neuen Thread machen. 
(Gott bewahre^^)

*Danke an alle die hier mitgeholfen haben ihr wart mir eine große Hilfe vor allem da das alles so flott ging.*

es grüßt
$er1


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Der Thread bleibt eh offen, solange Du nicht ausdrücklich wünschst, dass er geschlossen wird.

Ein feiner Rechner wird das  Viel Spaß damit, und Feedback ist hier natürlich immer gern gesehen


----------



## Ser1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

ich mach gern par Bildchen und halt euch auf dem Laufenden..vielleicht brauch ich euch ja nochmal XD


----------



## Ser1 (26. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Noch eine Frage da die GTX momentan schwer zu bekommen ist weil sie kaum vorrätig ist...
was haltet ihr von der 
2048MB TGT GeForce GTX 680 Performance Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  und neben bei was bedeutet "Retail"

TGT übertaktet ja gerne was ich so mitbekommen habe lohnt sich da der Kauf und wie siehts mit Kühlleistung und Garantie aus?

danke


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Das Referenzdesign der GTX680 ist relativ OK. Persönlich würde ich aber ein leiseres Custom Modell nehmen, aber wenn die Lautstärke jetzt nicht soooo wichtig ist, kannst Du die schon nehmen.

Die Karte ist werksseitig übertaktet. Solange Du nicht selber weiter an der Taktschraube drehst, hast Du ganz normal  2 Jahre Gewährleistung / Garantie.


----------



## Ser1 (29. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Hallo 
ich dachte mir da ihr mir geholfen habt wärs nur fair etwas Feedback zu geben.
Der Rechner ist zusammengeschraubt und läuft einwandfrei.

Achtung Handyfotos^^

*CPU und RAM sind schon auf dem Mainboard:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*AsRock Z77 Extreme4* + *Intel Core i7-2600K** + **Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB*
*
CPU Kühler zusammenbauen:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Thermalright Silver Arrow*

*Und nötigerweise auch zeitgleich montiert*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Richtig! Die Grafikkarte!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2048MB TGT GeForce GTX 680 Performance Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16*

*Hätte doch größeres Board gebraucht^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So das muss jetzt noch ins Gehäuse, Netzteil ist schon drin^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*CoolerMaster HAF 932 Big Tower* + *be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W *

*Drin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alles anschliesen*, Leider kein Foto gemacht nach dem ich die Kabel schöner verlegt hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u.A. noch eine *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB** HDD

* *Saft drauf und los gehts^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Window7 Ultimate x64*

*Fertig!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Muss nur noch an den richtigen Platz



PC läuft einwandfrei...danke an euch!!!!
Soll ich nochmal schreiben wenn was aufwendigeres als MW3 läuft? ^^

MfG $er1


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Sehr gut. 
Du kannst die Bilder aber auch hier im Forum hochladen. Dazu einfach den Anhänge verwalten Button unten benutzen.


----------



## FreezerX (29. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Sieht schön aus  Der Rechner hat ja ziemlich viel "Luft" oben. 
Wie ist die Lautstärke im Windows?


----------



## Ser1 (29. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus  Der Rechner hat ja ziemlich viel "Luft" oben.
> Wie ist die Lautstärke im Windows?


 
Was meinsten genau mit Lautstärke im Windows?...

Also der PC gibt keinen Ton von sich nur den obersten Lüfter hör ich wie er ganz sanft die Luft rausbläst..ansonsten keinen Mucks.
Mit Half Life 2 + Cinematic Mod 11 und bei MW3 SP mit High Settings (cfg-Tuning inklusive) kommt die GPU auf ne Temperatur von ca 44°C und das bei 30% FanSpeed
CPU habe ich nicht nachgeschaut habe vor kurzem erst "CoreTemp 1.0 RC" geladen, da könnt ihr mir ja mal kurz erklären wie das bei den Kern-Temperaturen zu deuten ist, weil da nur Max 28°C steht und ich nicht glaube das die CPU keine 30°C erreichen darf. /

Kern1: Min 24°C - Max 28°C
Kern2: Min 23°C - Max 28°C
Kern3: Min 24°C - Max 27°C
Kern4: Min 24°C - Max 30°C

"Last" steht warscheinlich für die Auslastung!?

mfg $er1


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Sieht alles sehr gut aus. 
Kannst du mal CPUz Screens machen mit den einzelnen Registerkarten?
Und die Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen.


----------



## Ser1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



threshold schrieb:


> sieht alles sehr gut aus.
> Kannst du mal cpuz screens machen mit den einzelnen registerkarten?
> Und die bilder bitte hier im forum hochladen.



*cpu-z  *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Den Anhang kann ich nicht öffnen. --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## dgcss (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Hab die Point of View auch als TGT Edition  die Karte hat wohl einen ziemlich mageren Inhalt was extras etc angeht. Auch die Verpackung war echt enttäuschend (In Folie auf einen Inneren Karton zur Fixierung geschwießt) aber dennoch ist das Referenzdesign dennoch sehr Leise auch unter Last. Dennoch werde ich mir einen anderen Kühler holen wenn was vernümpfiges auf dem Markt ist da diese "Schaufelrad-Lüfter" so dermaßen ZU-stauben (extra mit bindestrich  ) das kaum noch eine Luftcirculation bestehen kann. Dennoch ist die Karte echt Edel 

@Softy für deine Nächsten Garantie-aufstellungen -> Point of View vergibt 3 Jahre vom Werk aus (Sowohl import , auch TGT Deutschland)

@Ser1 da deine Bilder nicht funzen wäre eine Aufstellung deiner Verbauten komponente echt nett


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Jetzt kann man die Bilder sehen. Sieht alles geschmeidig aus, aber Dein RAM rennt nur mit 1333Mz statt 1600MHz.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Einfach mal XMP im Bios auf Auto stellen dann sollte der RAM erkannt werden.
Wenn immer noch nicht Bios Update machen.
Oder eben manuell einstellen.


----------



## Ser1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

So Bilder funktionieren jetzt!?^^

@dgcss
Du wirst dir auch die Retail version geholt haben richtig? Ich glaube Retail heist das es eben nur das Produkt an sich gibt.
ich werde die Karte so wie sie ist erstmal nicht anrühren weil es einfach nicht nötig ist...mein Kühlkonzept schein hervoragend aufzugehen.
Wenns nötig wird werde ich auch mal den Kühler tauschen. Hätte lieber die von EVGA geholt aber ich hatte nunmal keine Gedult bis nächste Woche zuwarten.

Die Sache mit der Folie und dem gefalteten Karton fand ich zwar nicht überragend^^ aber amüsant

----------------------------

Mainboard: 
*AsRock z77 Extreme4*
CPU:
*Intel Core i7-2600K*
CPU-Kühler:
*Thermalright Silver Arrow*
Grafikkarte:
*2048MB TGT GeForce GTX 680 Performance Boost*
RAM:
*Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB*
Netzteil:
*be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W *
HDD:
*Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB HDD*
Gehäuse:
*CoolerMaster HAF 932 Big Tower*


----------



## Ser1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Alles klar...ich schau nachher danach..voher hab ich mal versucht über Paint mein Lüftungskonzept zu verdeutlichen.
Vielleicht gibts ja noch Vorschläge.

^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte mir das ich unten in der Mitte beim Netzteil noch einen Lüfter montiere der Luft reinbläst 
dadurch würde die Grafikkarte nochmal kältere Luft ansaugen 
aber ich weis nicht wie sich der Luftstrom mit dem größeren Lüfter an der Front verhält.
Eventuell den Lüfter an der Font runter regulieren und den im Boden höher drehen lassen dass die Karte auch nen anständig Zug bekommt.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch Das Netzteil einfach drehen das es die Luft von unten ansaugt und nicht ausm Gehäuse.
Ein Überdruck konzept ist bei dem Gehäuse nicht machbar vermute ich da es ja gröstenteils aus Gittern besteht.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Ist das ein Mini ITX Mainboard? Sieht so verloren darin aus.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Das Belüftungskonzept ist sehr gut. Ein Lüfter im Gehäuseboden bringt so gut wie nichts. Ich hab auch einen


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Die Kabel vom Netzteil sind davor. Dann kommt nur unzureichend Luft unter das Case. Du bläst eine Menge Staub ins Case wenn du das mit dem Boden Lüfter machst.


----------



## Ser1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Softy schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man die Bilder sehen. Sieht alles  geschmeidig aus, aber Dein RAM rennt nur mit 1333Mz statt  1600MHz.





Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal XMP im Bios auf Auto stellen dann sollte der RAM erkannt werden.
> Wenn immer noch nicht Bios Update machen.
> Oder eben manuell einstellen.



Ich hab im *UEFI* die "DRAM Frequenzy" von "auto" auf "DDR3 - 1600" umgestellt.
Obendrüber hatte ich noch die Möglichkeit ein *XMP Profil *auszuwählen irgendwas in der Richtung *"XMP 2.1 Profile"*, das habe ich erstmal auf *"auto"* gelassen oder soll ich das Profil auswählen? ist eh nur eins vorhanden.

vorher->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 |||| 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<nachher

Wo haste das mit 1333 gesehn...ich kenn mich ja nicht so aus..ich hab erwartet das ich dort auch iwo ne 1333MHZ lese ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Jetzt ist es korrekt. Kannst du also so lassen.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Ser1 schrieb:


> Wo haste das mit 1333 gesehn...ich kenn mich ja nicht so aus..ich hab erwartet das ich dort auch iwo ne 1333MHZ lese ^^



Du musst die DRAM-Frequency mal 2 nehmen.


----------



## Ser1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

was ist mit XMP Profil....egal?


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Ja, dadurch wird der RAM automatisch korrekt eingestellt, was bei Dir aber ja bereits der Fall ist.


----------



## Ser1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Alles klar danke.

Gibts nicht Benchmark Programme oder sowas in der Art um mein System mal etwas auzulasten und zu sehen wie es sich schlägt?


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Ja : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html

Oder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html


----------



## Ser1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

hmm das wäre gerade mal platz 7 bei single GPU 720p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ser1 (17. November 2017)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*



Threshold schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> Hast du Sandy reicht der für 5 Jahre oder sowas.





Wechsel steht diesen Monat an 
Bis auf die Grafikkarte und die Festplatten hab ich noch alles. 

Die GTX 680 hielt unangetastet bis Ende 2016 und mit einem nachgerüsteten Kühler überstand sie nochmal den Winter und die ersten Frühlingstage 
Weis nicht wie weit ich mit der 4GB Variante gekommen wäre. Sie wurde erst durch eine 970 ersetzt die ich gaaaaaanz schnell wieder loswurde um sie gegen meine jetzige 1060 6G zu tauschen.

Kla, ne SSD kam sicher noch dazu 

Ich dachte es es wäre ne schöne Geste nochmal im Nachhinein hier zu antworten und nochmal Feedback zu geben.  Alle "Teilnehmer" hier haben mir sehr geholfen und ihr seht eurer Rat hat mir für über 5 Jahre eine stabile Plattform beschert. 

Dafür nochmals vielen Dank!!


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2017)

*AW: neuer Gaming PC Lestungsfähig+zukunftsicher*

Und jetzt weg mit den alten Schrott und her mit dem neuen Zeugs.


----------

